# Join the DC Mod Squad!



## VerbalTruist

What’s up Drug Culture?

We are looking for 1-2 mods for DC. If you’re interested send an application to me (@VerbalTruist ), @ghostfreak, and @Snafu in the Void 

In your application please include, at a minimum, where in the world you're located (time zone), what relevant experience you might have, and why you are interested in joining Bluelight staff and DC.

Perks include the coveted mod stick, back room access, and more!


----------



## Cream Gravy?

I enjoyed my time with DC. This is probably the most active and entertaining of the social forums here and who doesn’t like to talk about their drug use? Well, people who are trying to get clean maybe  but if you’re still a user and abuser, this place is the shit!

I don’t post here lately as I quit both coffee and opioids in recent months. As such I’m far less social. But if you’re a wake up and smell the coffee type person DC is a great place to mod


----------



## D's

Who doesn't like discussing 'getting fucked up'?
Hell, maybe, you're 'what are you high on', that might help someone, that is interested in mixing substance's, you can be the voice that, the poor soul, reaches out to.
Hit @VerbalTruist, @ghostfreak & @JTemperance , up with you're application, 
& GL


----------

